# A different buck in the grass



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

never mind. Can't get the photo to post


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wes said:


> never mind. Can't get the photo to post


Sorry, anything I can help with?

Hey, here's 5 bucks in my flower garden:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Ha Ha Goob.... I knew there were only little bucks in Wyoming :rotfl:


----------

